# pangga



## Dlak

Hello,

My friend used the word pangga in an email.  She didn't use it in a sentence, so I'm a bit confused.  Could anyone tell me what it means?  Thank you.


----------



## endl3ss

It's a Visayan word meaning "*love*" or "*sweet heart*".

Ex.
1. Pangga kelan ka uuwi?
In English: "*Sweet heart when will you go home?*"

You sure you are only friends?


----------



## Dlak

Thank you, endl3ss.  We're friends.  She can be a bit of a cad.


----------

